# Blurcamera



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I renamed the camera apk to try another one restarted the other one didn't work then i fixed name deleted the other one and restarted again but it didn't show up also tried reflashing TPAK but it didn't work .... I always have bad luck with system apps no matter what I do when I try to put a new app that works with everyone else

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you set permission on the new one?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are dropping them and not flashing them, you need to set the permissions.

All system apps are rw-r-r.

XX
X
X










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Yah I did idk why its not workimgThanks for the fast reply

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Bump bump
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you pull the camera from a deodexed rom? I took the blurcamera.apk from r3blurr3d 1.6 ant put it in system / app, renamed the regular camera to. Bak, set permissions and rebooted. All good, if i had to guess i would say you didnt get the blurcamera from a deodexed rom.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

The other camera didn't work so I just renamed my old camera back to blurcamera.apk and changed the permissions them rebooted and It still didn't work idk might just reflash base our might just restore a backup
I just wanna find a solution medalist this happened to me before


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

I had the same issue as you. I tried to use the odexed BlurCamera.apk from the 7.893 release on a ROM with deodexed apks without thinking. I put the original back and set rw-r--r-- permissions and it still didn't work. The only thing that fixed it was completely reinstalling my ROM. I know this isn't much help but it might be your only solution.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Yah thought I would have to do that just wanted to find a way to avoid it .... Guess there isn't a way thanks a lot guys


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Found a fix you could flash this and you get a better camera too so go top this link
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9329-razr-camera/


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

^ a faster one at that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

